# Manual configured kernel stuck at boot, genkernel(all) works

## alexissimons

Hi there, I have my Gentoo machine for 3+ years, but I decided to upgrade, and bought new hardware (yay)

So I built a new computer, new hard-drives, processor, RAM, so I decided - a new system installation as well

IDK why - but the Gentoo's liveCD didn't work for me (might be because a lack of drivers), but Arch's did, so I installed Gentoo through that one (worked great)

So after I finished everything [including installing a boot-loader(grub2)] I booted up  the system, and some of the kernel's output just appeared on the screen, with no movement/continuing output

I waited for 2~ minutes - but nothing happened - I tried it again - but it didn't work

/var/log/dmesg :

http://pastebin.com/qPWuPebU

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev d0)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family H97 Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7970 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 41)

```

genkernel however-gets me booted up to my system

what did i do wrong ?

----------

## Buffoon

Your dmesg is not much use, if your kernel hangs then it is way too early for any log to be written. Can you snap a picture of the screen? You also may want to pastebin your .config.

----------

## alexissimons

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Your dmesg is not much use, if your kernel hangs then it is way too early for any log to be written. Can you snap a picture of the screen? You also may want to pastebin your .config.

 

Thank you for your reply, here is my .config:

http://pastebin.com/69ukDTsC

Snap of the screen - it is basically these lines:

```

[    0.142628] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.142696] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.174523] pci 0000:01:00.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.174531] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.174561] dmar: Host address width 39

[    0.174630] dmar: DRHD base: 0x000000fed90000 flags: 0x0

[    0.174704] dmar: IOMMU 0: reg_base_addr fed90000 ver 1:0 cap c0000020660462 ecap f0101a

[    0.174822] dmar: DRHD base: 0x000000fed91000 flags: 0x1

[    0.176237] dmar: IOMMU 1: reg_base_addr fed91000 ver 1:0 cap d2008c20660462 ecap f010da

```

----------

## Buffoon

OK, I had not much time to look at it ... quite bloated config, certainly you do not have AMD and Intel CPU at the same time for instance. Anyhow, I found something that could be showstopper. You have early loading of microcode enabled, I think this means you must use initrd to provide it. Are you using initrd? Just my 2¢.

----------

## alexissimons

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> OK, I had not much time to look at it ... quite bloated config, certainly you do not have AMD and Intel CPU at the same time for instance. Anyhow, I found something that could be showstopper. You have early loading of microcode enabled, I think this means you must use initrd to provide it. Are you using initrd? Just my 2¢.

 

Thank you for your reply, I built initrd image with genkernel, and executed grub2-mkconfig again, but I get the same results..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alexissimons,

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]
```

Heh.  You have two video cards.  Which one are you trying to use for the console?

Both are set up in the kernel.  Its quite possible the the kernel switches to the other card when it switches to the framebuffer console.

So you see the boot messages so far, to see the rest, you need to look at the output from the other card.

Your radeon framebuffer provided free with CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y will not work with

```
CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y
```

in the kernel.  This will grab your radeon GPU and prevent the driver you do want to use from loading.

----------

## alexissimons

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> alexissimons,
> 
> ```
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 
> 
> ...

 

Yep that was the the problem, I used my built in card (Intel R Graphics 4600) and plugged in the HDMI cable, and it showed nothing but a black screen,

I removed all "radeon" related kernel built-in drivers/supports - and it worked, but now I'd like to set my ATI card as the main video-output one, and how do I do that ?

I tried to set all the 

CONFIG_FB_RADEON* to "N"

and it didn't work, I also managed to try to set "CONFIG_DRM_RADEON" to "N" and in both situations I got the same results

What exactly should I specify in the config so the kernel won't output to the built-in card ?

Should I remove the Intel Graphics support from the config ?

----------

## Buffoon

Building secondary graphics card support as modules might help, haven't tested it. But you can specify video= options in kernel command line. See kernel documentation or google. I tried google and here is the first match http://distro.ibiblio.org/fatdog/web/faqs/boot-options.html

----------

